# Ears?



## Nmvlisid (Nov 8, 2012)

I hear goldens have ear problems so the should be cleaned. Any suggestions on a nine week old when I should start and how to clean them.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I have used *ADL Foaming Ear Cleanser *
It is a good ear infection preventative.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I do not clean my boy's ears unless I see anything in them which has only been twice and it was just at the very top of his ear, very little. He's never had issues with them and I don't see a point in cleaning if there isn't a problem.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I use 3/4 witch hazel & 1/4 apple cider viniger.Takes care of cleaning & kills ear mites.Don't use the vinagar if your pup already has an infection it will burn really bad.Jack gets infections almost every time he goes swimming unless I clean them out right away.Hadn't had a problem with Sweetie yet but she's only been swimming a couple of times so far.We'll fix that this springLOL!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I use ear wipes I bought at Petsmart. I just wipe the ear flap (not down in there) if he gets them dirty but beyond that I do nothing. When giving him a bath, I use the damp towel to clean the flap and dry.


----------



## Ourgoldens (Jan 29, 2013)

I love this face!! What a sweetheart! How old? :wave:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We use saline solution. (Warm salt water mix)

We did use Epi-Otic advanced care, but Bear had an allergic reaction. Its a great cleaner though, just watch for hot ears afterwards. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

We use an ear cleaner we got from the vet about once or twice a month. Our method is to put a cotton ball in the ear, squirt some in, and squish it around for a little bit (if you don't hear squishing then there isn't enough). Then take the ball out and wipe the inside flap of the ear if it is dirty. I have never had a cotton ball come out clean using this method, so I think it is a good idea to clean the ears once in a while.


----------



## Nmvlisid (Nov 8, 2012)

Ourgoldens said:


> I love this face!! What a sweetheart! How old? :wave:


She's 14 weeks this Thursday she is the most amazing puppy in the world I love her. Thank you!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

To Capt. Jack: Do you put this in the ear, as in drops?


----------

